
Scientists can see the bias in your brain - hhs
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-03/sfn-scs031020.php
======
rolph
it would be intersting to kludge this all the way out to a wearable feedback
device. Would it be a better thing or would it cause the choice maker in our
brains to atrophy in some way?

